# Snuggler: Snuggie for Fatties



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2009)

I knew there had to be one. 

http://www.livingxl.com/store/en_US...=true&catID=cat10006&prodId=X1610&id=cat10006

http://www.livingxl.com/store/en_US...=true&catID=cat10006&prodId=X1373&id=cat10006


I know it's a bit nuts, but the idea of having something wrapped on my arms when I'm sitting at the couch, I'm into that. It's FREEZING here... so something that would work that way and actually fit me??? Oh yeah. 

They have two versions: and one goes up to 4x/5x, the other goes up to 6x/7x - weee!!!


Way pricier than the original, but at least it would really fit us.


----------



## Tania (Feb 1, 2009)

What a clever idea!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 1, 2009)

Those look way better than the original which comes in a few ugly colors of fleece.

I'm sure it wouldn't take much to make one.


----------



## Isa (Feb 5, 2009)

FYI: I have a Slanket and have had no problems with the fit, width or length wise.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 8, 2009)

Isa said:


> FYI: I have a Slanket and have had no problems with the fit, width or length wise.



That looks great! Tons of colors and it says it is 95" around. And it's not too expensive @ $45


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 8, 2009)

I bet the 95 is the length on the slanket? It says 60 x 95 so I can't imagine it would only be 5 feet long. The livingxl snuggler is 108 long, which is nice... long enough to wrap around the feet and all. 

I wish livingxl would put the width measurement on their sizes... it has to change since it comes in sizes from 3 to 6/7x?

I agree though, I like the colors on the slanket a lot better.


----------



## steely (Feb 8, 2009)

I always laugh when they say one size fits all.They have no idea.


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

ohh that looks so cozy .


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 9, 2009)

but are there 5x-7x footy pajamas?


----------



## Suze (Feb 9, 2009)

i'm sorry but...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h05ZQ7WHw8Y


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> but are there 5x-7x footy pajamas?




Not that I've been able to find, but if someone does - PLEASE let us know!!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2009)

susieQ said:


> i'm sorry but...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h05ZQ7WHw8Y




Eh, I don't care. I'm already a tool and I'm not getting laid. 

At least I'll be toasty.


----------



## Suze (Feb 9, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Eh, I don't care. I'm already a tool and I'm not getting laid.
> 
> At least I'll be toasty.


ahaha

i'd NEVAR wear that in public, but i'll admit it seems like a kick ass thing to have in the house. i'm freezing my butt off atm.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 9, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Not that I've been able to find, but if someone does - PLEASE let us know!!!



Adult Custom Footed Sleeper

I've been told that it's worth the wait AND she works really close with you to make sure it's going to be comfy, not "just fits"!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 9, 2009)

Mishty said:


> Adult Custom Footed Sleeper
> 
> I've been told that it's worth the wait AND she works really close with you to make sure it's going to be comfy, not "just fits"!



LOVE. YOU.


I am ALLLLL over that.


----------



## troubadours (Feb 13, 2009)

i wish they sold THIS snuggler


----------



## QueenB (Feb 13, 2009)

troubadours said:


> i wish they sold THIS snuggler



i love him ;_;


----------



## Isa (Feb 13, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> That looks great! Tons of colors and it says it is 95" around. And it's not too expensive @ $45





AnnMarie said:


> I bet the 95 is the length on the slanket? It says 60 x 95 so I can't imagine it would only be 5 feet long. The livingxl snuggler is 108 long, which is nice... long enough to wrap around the feet and all.
> 
> I wish livingxl would put the width measurement on their sizes... it has to change since it comes in sizes from 3 to 6/7x?
> 
> I agree though, I like the colors on the slanket a lot better.



I do not have any measuring items with me but I am about 5'9 and have plenty of room to tuck it under my feet even when completely lying down on the couch. It also tucks nicely on each side. It also holds up to regular washing & drying. 

ETA: Not sure if this will help but I just spread it out over a queen sized bed and it more or less fit like a blanket.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 13, 2009)

Isa said:


> I do not have any measuring items with me but I am about 5'9 and have plenty of room to tuck it under my feet even when completely lying down on the couch. It also tucks nicely on each side. It also holds up to regular washing & drying.
> 
> ETA: Not sure if this will help but I just spread it out over a queen sized bed and it more or less fit like a blanket.



Thanks so much, Isa... definitely a good idea of the width!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 13, 2009)

mediaboy said:


> but are there 5x-7x footy pajamas?



There are. 

Pajama City has footy pajamas that fit peeps up to 6'7" tall, and a 75" waist. There's several different styles and fabrics (velvet, waffle, sweatshirt, flannel). They seem reasonably priced (under $50 at first glance) and a $4 price on shipping for online orders. Seems like a very good return policy too. 

I've never tried them, but they look pretty spiffy.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 13, 2009)

QueenB said:


> i love him ;_;



I'll fight you both for him.


----------



## Heavyfan02 (Feb 13, 2009)

troubadours said:


> i wish they sold THIS snuggler



One of my favorite sketches from that show. We need more original comedy like that.


----------



## troubadours (Feb 13, 2009)

Heavyfan02 said:


> One of my favorite sketches from that show. We need more original comedy like that.



i have a v. unhealthy obsession with that show and their brand of humor


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 13, 2009)

troubadours said:


> i have a v. unhealthy obsession with that show and their brand of humor



You and my bf would probably be bffs.


----------



## troubadours (Feb 13, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> You and my bf would probably be bffs.



sounds like you have a winner


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 13, 2009)

troubadours said:


> sounds like you have a winner



FYI: I'm pretending he's you next time.
:wubu:


----------



## troubadours (Feb 13, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> FYI: I'm pretending he's you next time.
> :wubu:



hehehe oh my :O


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm just gonna post the link. It says it all. 

http://www.snuggiepubcrawl.com/

Yes, that's *snuggiepubcrawl*.com


----------



## Filly (Feb 21, 2009)

Oooh I want one!! A night in watching a movie would be so much better with that.

And some of the PJs on that website too! I dont have PJ's..I seep in the buff. But I would love some cosey PJs to signify that its time to go to sleep. 

snuggiepubcrawl?? I would SO be up for that! Pity Chicago is 1/2 way around the world!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 2, 2009)

It was only a matter of time, Snuggie for Dogs.






I think more ample pooches may need Snuggles to come through for them too, as the Snuggie's Large is said to be for dogs "twenty pounds +" and we all know how sizing like that actually works.


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 3, 2009)

Aww, he's a cute little fellow...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> It was only a matter of time, Snuggie for Dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG AW. I want to buy some for my cats. They'd probably claw my eyes out though.


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> OMG AW. I want to buy some for my cats. They'd probably claw my eyes out though.



omfg how cute  because fur wasn't enough insulation...


----------

